# small piano piece



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

This is the second "piano poem" of the cycle. It's called "Uncertainty".


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fpiano-poem-uncertainty


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> This is the second "piano poem" of the cycle. It's called "Uncertainty".
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fpiano-poem-uncertainty


I named a piece of mine uncertainty too. I'm going to have to sue you now. :lol:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> I named a piece of mine uncertainty too. I'm going to have to sue you now. :lol:


well, I see you in the court then. :tiphat:

(and thanks for not listening! )


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> well, I see you in the court then. :tiphat:
> 
> (and thanks for not listening! )


Who said I didn't listen?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Who said I didn't listen?


well, since you have only commented about the title of the piece, I thought that you only have read the title and not listened the piece. I'm not trying to start some kind of dispute here, it's just what I thought. Nevermind in that case. Anyway, a nice  comment about the piece is always well received.


----------

